# Dwight Gets Technical Foul #18, Suspended Again



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:whatever:

Come on, Dwight. Again? Their next game is against the Bulls.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

To be such a supposedly jolly guy he has a problem with this...maybe borderline anger management issues


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

It's gotta be reputation at this point too, I mean it's not like he really argues that much more than other superstars. It's just a combination of refs being annoyed at him and Van Gundy, and I wouldn't be surprised if Stern played a role in this too. Because from watching Dwight he really doesn't bitch significantly more then Kobe, Lebron, Wade, etc.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

He's starting to get a rep. And he does stupid **** too. If you get a foul called on you and you throw the ball down the court away from the ref... you're going to get a tech. At this point its really time for Dwight to just shut up and play. It's obvious the complaining isn't going to get him anywhere.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwight is frustrated that he can't do **** on offense. Learn some post moves big man!

In his defense, he does get hacked a lot more than any other players in the league and doesn't get any calls for them though.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

^Bingo. It's simple mathematics. He probably gets fouled and is involved in more defensive plays than any other player in the league. It's not that he has a worse temper, he is just in a position to get called on it alot more often.


----------

